# SEAGULL Guitar on American Idol !



## Guest (May 12, 2010)

Ok, yes I watch American Idol, but let me explain. My wife watches it and since I have a newborn, I'm always doing stuff in the evenings with the baby and wife. And that means I started watching it with her. Normally I would be training in Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu during that time, but instead on Tuesdays we just relax as a family and watch the performances. (disclaimer before I get joked on)

Tonight, I was surprised to see a contestant named Lee using a Seagull during his rehearsal, then during a duet a performer named Crsytal played the same Seagull that was seen during Lee's rehearsal. Then when Crystal did her solo performance she was playing the Seagull guitar again.

Thats huge exposure for Seagull Guitars, I hope it doesn't drive the price up of these awesome Canadian made guitars.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

No need to be ashamed about watching AI. I thought C Bo (I just coined that so I want royalties if she wins) did good tonight, I didn't notice the Seagull though. Yay Canada!

I didn't watch the other contestants but it's on again later (hopefully to put me to sleep).


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

wiley said:


> Thats huge exposure for Seagull Guitars, I hope it doesn't drive the price up of these awesome Canadian made guitars.


That's maybe overstating the influence of the show, and understating the status of Seagull guitars in the industry already. I mean, it's cool that our sweetheart guitar company gets seen and heard, but it already has massive respect.

My wife's a fan of the contest shows, and she knows a little about guitars because of me, but I doubt most viewers are going to care about the guitar brands.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

Mooh said:


> That's maybe overstating the influence of the show, and understating the status of Seagull guitars in the industry already. I mean, it's cool that our sweetheart guitar company gets seen and heard, but it already has massive respect.
> 
> My wife's a fan of the contest shows, and she knows a little about guitars because of me, but I doubt most viewers are going to care about the guitar brands.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.



we noticed and cared enough to write here about it....mission accomplished!...musical instrument companies don't get a whole lot of their business from advertising on TV - but when there's millions of viewers....a little product placement is good bang for your promotion $$....smart.

how many shows do you watch on TV or the movies where you see brands .....being in telecom - one thing I notice - is whose phones are on the desks or mounted to the walls....it used to be Nortel all the time.....now - Cisco phones dominate movies and TV....obscure product placement? - ya maybe - but I noticed...as will a great number of IT pros out there currently contemplating a purchase.....showing some top ranking military commander trusting his world peace affecting conversation to Cisco to make sure the words got through......it gets noticed by the target audience for the product placement....even if subliminally.

OH - and I like American Idol!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Okay, just how obvious was the brand name? How long was it visible? Does the general public recognize the name or shape? Do they care? I seriously doubt the appearance will have much affect. The first ones to notice will be those who already recognize it, not new customers.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

Mooh said:


> Okay, just how obvious was the brand name? How long was it visible? Does the general public recognize the name or shape? Do they care? I seriously doubt the appearance will have much affect. The first ones to notice will be those who already recognize it, not new customers.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


all good points...the hit rate will be low percentage wise to be sure.......but out of millions of viewers - the low hit rate % will still be large numbers.....and it likely cost them bugger all relative to other campaigns when considering the size of the captive audience.....those interested in musical instruments that maybe don't have THIS brand yet - will consider it.....maybe

we noticed it....and we're not alone.....

now take a look at another bent....disney shows that that kids watch on the family channel.....you never see a focussed brand on the musical instruments....and just about every show on family channel has musical instruments......

and we need only look as far as the Olympics as well.....brands covered up on the amps.

its all on purpose.....because product placement is effective advertising.

but yes - you're still correct - its a long shot - but worth the price they paid I'm sure.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2010)

Ok, so on Tuesday night's show they showed a close up of Bowersox playing the Seagull Guitar on a huge screen while Seacrest was talking to her. The words "SEAGULL" could clearly be read. That's huge international exposure for them. If people didn't know the name of the guitar before they certainly do now.


----------



## Schectertastic (Jul 12, 2010)

wiley said:


> Ok, yes I watch American Idol, but let me explain. My wife watches it and since I have a newborn, I'm always doing stuff in the evenings with the baby and wife. And that means I started watching it with her. Normally I would be training in Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu during that time, but instead on Tuesdays we just relax as a family and watch the performances. (disclaimer before I get joked on)
> 
> Tonight, I was surprised to see a contestant named Lee using a Seagull during his rehearsal, then during a duet a performer named Crsytal played the same Seagull that was seen during Lee's rehearsal. Then when Crystal did her solo performance she was playing the Seagull guitar again.
> 
> Thats huge exposure for Seagull Guitars, I hope it doesn't drive the price up of these awesome Canadian made guitars.


She had an Art & Lutherie on the very first night after auditions were done in L.A. I was pretty impressed (I have one myself, great little guitar for the money). But I noticed by the time she was into the semis she had dropped her guitars for super expensive Martins and other couple thousand dollar ones....kinda sucks but I guess money talks and I'm sure someone paid her to play those over her own guitars since X millions of people were watching...still gave a few of the Godin lines some free publicity


----------

